# A few from Cali Colombia Aug 2017



## davholla (Nov 8, 2017)

Various from my trip in August
A centipede which gave me a shock in the bathroom for both of our safety it had to be in a box



Centipede IMG_5977 by davholla2002, on Flickr
A spider



Spider IMG_6044 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Katydid Stilpnochlora couloniana



Cricket IMG_6052 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Butterfly



Butterfly IMG_6035 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Shield bug



Shield bug IMG_6085 by davholla2002, on Flickr​


----------



## Donde (Nov 9, 2017)

More great shots. If your centipede was taken down in Cali it may be a different species but if it is the same that I get higher up it is probably a female because it's brown. The male I get is black with red legs. Nice butterfly. I haven't seen one in person but according to my guide it's a _Melanis iarbas._


----------



## davholla (Nov 9, 2017)

Donde said:


> More great shots. If your centipede was taken down in Cali it may be a different species but if it is the same that I get higher up it is probably a female because it's brown. The male I get is black with red legs. Nice butterfly. I haven't seen one in person but according to my guide it's a _Melanis iarbas._


Thanks for that someone identified it as electron so now I am confused.
Do you know anyone who has been bitten by those centipedes?  I know and you need immediate treatment.


----------



## Donde (Nov 9, 2017)

Looking online I find it described as _*Melanis electron pronostriga *_so I don't know. No I don't know anyone who has been bitten by that centipede. My cat usually kills them when they come in the house.


----------



## davholla (Nov 9, 2017)

Donde said:


> Looking online I find it described as _*Melanis electron pronostriga *_so I don't know. No I don't know anyone who has been bitten by that centipede. My cat usually kills them when they come in the house.


My wife's family aren't great fan of cats, one of her relatives was bitten, didn't get treated quickly and had (IIRC) paralysis on one side for a few months - not nice.  My mother in law however got treated straight away and was fine.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Nov 15, 2017)

I like the spider the best.  Is the centipede dangerous or just really creepy.


----------



## davholla (Nov 15, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> I like the spider the best.  Is the centipede dangerous or just really creepy.


I think so a relative of mother in law was bitten, didn't get treated straight away and was quite ill - lost movement in one arm for some time.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Nov 22, 2017)

davholla said:


> Steven Dillon said:
> 
> 
> > I like the spider the best.  Is the centipede dangerous or just really creepy.
> ...



Yikes!  I think I would have squashed it - or at a minimum taken it outside.


----------



## davholla (Nov 23, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > Steven Dillon said:
> ...


I took it outside and released it (sadly it was too quick to photograph outside) they cannot survive in houses, too dry.  In their sewers they keep the number of cockroaches down - better this than many many cockroaches coming in.


----------

